# Thermo-Hygrostat with timer (THC09)



## Motoro31 (Jan 28, 2013)

I need the manual!!!! :bash:

Has any one got one of these at all or know where to find the user guide on line??


Cheers.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

You could try the manufacturer .... Dong Guan ETAN Industrial & Investment Co., Ltd.

Might need to brush up on your chinese though?


----------



## Motoro31 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have emailed them and had no reply but thought some one on here may have one??


----------



## Motoro31 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oooooor some one with a business could request one???


----------



## Motoro31 (Jan 28, 2013)

All ok as they have sent me the PDF version, so if any one else is in need let me know.


----------



## Mr Jingles (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd be interested how you folks are getting on with this unit, or anyone else who has had or got one.
i like the look of what this unit does and as my 13 y/o is going to be the principal keeper of a new Rankins Dragon I think this unit would provide the sort of information that could give him a better understanding of the things he needs to watch and monitor.
I know the preferred brand of controller is Habistat, but as far as I can see no Habistat unit offers this degree of viewable information.
So is this unit any good or anyone know of something similar that is, preferably with humidistat option?


----------

